# Cockatiel on Craigslist



## kldelapena (Oct 28, 2011)

I was just looking on Craigslist. Someone suggested that I need to do that instead of buying one at PetCo. Well, there was one. Here's the link. Do you think that it'd be alright?

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/for/2636530835.html


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

It's hard to tell but based on the photo, she/he looks fairly healthy, has toys and perches. I'd go visit and check it out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes a visit never hurts, the cage looks clean which is a good start. This way you can meet her and see if you two hit it off.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a cute cockatiel! Go! Get it!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree her cage looks clean , She has some natural perches and looks healthy . GL if ad when you get to see her =D


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks good to me and so cute


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They don't say whether she (?) is tame. If tameness matters, you might want to ask about that before you visit.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Two of my three tiels came from craigslist. They are both sweethearts.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> Yes a visit never hurts, the cage looks clean which is a good start. This way you can meet her and see if you two hit it off.


Ha ha, I love how you put it---"see if you two hit it off". Now it's like going on a date and meeting a potential mate. :rofl: Make sure you comb your hair and wear something nice and bring a millet bouquet. Actually it is kinda like meeting a potential mate cuz you'll be stuck with he/she/it for years!!! Good luck!


----------



## kldelapena (Oct 28, 2011)

Man, I'm so disappointed. She's already gone. UGH, sad.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

kldelapena said:


> Man, I'm so disappointed. She's already gone. UGH, sad.


Awww, don't worry. That means this bird was not meant for you. Don't be disappointed. There are still plenty of birds in the sky.  There is another bird out there that is meant for you. You just have to find it. Everything happens in life for a reason and I believe that regardless which bird you end up with, it's because it is meant to be. My Sunny can be rotten sometimes but she's my baby and always will be so I have no choice but to love her and just let her be Sunny. Hope you will find another bird soon!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

ive gotten both Petrie and Flint off of craigslist. i visited them first then they both picked me.
PS im from Colorado too and the same age! Cheers.

also its hit and miss most days on there, but as soon as you find one you will see at least a dozen listings that will pop up hah.

also check pet shelters, sometimes the http://ddfl.com will have birds, and they usually have them listed as well.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/2667482803.html
here is one in Denver


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

you probably lucked out though cause they were very short in the description seemed fishy. Very pretty though.


----------

